# Bath bomb questions



## Yukoner (Sep 14, 2018)

Hi all!

I've been watching the forum for a few months now, and absolutely love all the advice and great tips. It's given me a lot of information that's been really useful in my start to bath bomb making!

After much research, I decided to start my endeavour with this recipe:

https://helloglow.co/coconut-oil-bath-bombs/

It works amazing, except for 2 things. First, the bombs don't ever get really dry/rock hard. My first 3 batches have all turned out the same - bombs are cohesive and stay together, but when handled, you can easily put dents in them if you push too hard with your fingers. Second, the bombs leave a bit more oil than I'd like to see on the top of water in the bath. Part of this is expected because it's a coconut oil recipe, but still, there's a bit too much for my liking.

Here's a picture of the bombs:







And here's a video of a fizzy test (I'm generally happy with the fizzing action):

 

Thoughts? I'm considering altering the recipe a bit and seeing if that will help my bath bombs out. The recipe calls for 3 tablespoons of coconut oil and 1 teaspoon of almond oil. I'm wondering if maybe I should try 2 tablespoons of coconut oil, drop the almond oil altogether, and maybe add a few sprays of 99% isopropyl alcohol?

I've read that ambient humidity in the workspace can be a big factor. I don't know the exact humidity, but I know for sure it is somewhere between 45% and 55%. Temp-wise, it's between 60 degrees F and 70 degrees F depending on time of day.


----------



## lsg (Sep 14, 2018)

Why not drop the coconut and almond oils and use cocoa butter instead.  I use cocoa butter in my bath bombs and they dry rock hard.


----------



## Dahila (Sep 14, 2018)

I use only liquid oil and after 48 hours it is hard as a rock.   Coconut oil will soften up when higher temps.  Not good idea for bb.  Cocoa butter is a much better idea (Isg) but it is expensive, at least expensive in my country


----------



## Misschief (Sep 14, 2018)

To help with the oiliness in the tub, try adding some polysorbate 80, about 1 tsp. I've also seen posts that say not to use Epsom salt as it draws moisture; that said, I've never had an issue with it but it may be something to keep in mind.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 14, 2018)

That seems like a lot of oil for that size batch.   I generally use cocoa butter but recently started using CO and sweet almond combo and works great as well.   I just add enough oil to get it to bind a bit.  I also use PS80 in mine.


----------



## Dahila (Sep 14, 2018)

I use slsa in such small amount but it gives a lot of bubbles and disperse of oils and colors


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 14, 2018)

Thanks all for the feedback. If you aren't using epsom salts, then what else would you use? Using cocoa butter I've heard of, but it's quite expensive to get locally. I might try the isopropyl route, and reducing the amount of coconut oil and almond oil, see what happens. It does seem like a lot of oil in the recipe..... Everything else about the recipe is perfect though, the balls come out of the molds perfectly and without issue, and the fizz is pretty much perfect.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 15, 2018)

Just leave the Epsom salts out.  Shouldn’t affect the recipe much other than the amount of oil needed.   I too add SLSA in mine.  I do use epsom salt in some of mine.


----------



## Livx (Sep 15, 2018)

You could drop the oils altogether and just use the fragrance to bind. The best ones I’ve made had no oil. Rock hard in a few hours. Also try leaving them in the moulds for at least 24 hrs if possible


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 15, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> Just leave the Epsom salts out.  Shouldn’t affect the recipe much other than the amount of oil needed.   I too add SLSA in mine.  I do use epsom salt in some of mine.





Livx said:


> You could drop the oils altogether and just use the fragrance to bind. The best ones I’ve made had no oil. Rock hard in a few hours. Also try leaving them in the moulds for at least 24 hrs if possible



Interesting - I thought salts were an essential part of bath bombs? I had always just assumed they were.

Also interesting, the thought of just dropping the oils altogether. I do want some oils because of what their skin moisturizing properties, but I would certainly be OK with cutting it down to 1 tbsp vs the 4 tbsp it currently calls for. I would have presumed that the oil acts a binder for the dry ingredients, but I guess I could witch hazel, isoproyl, so some combination of both.

The bottom line I'm seeing is that I'm going to have to experiment for a while in order to see what works


----------



## Livx (Sep 15, 2018)

Epsom salts are not necessary in bathbombs but some people like to use them because of their benefits. I don’t use oil anymore just citric acid and bicarbonate binded with fragrance. I use powder citric. It’s sets up faster than the fine so you gotta be quick! Anyway good luck they are difficult to master.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 15, 2018)

I do use oils. I was just saying to drop the amount you would use with the salts as you won’t need as much.  I use either cocoa butter or coconut oil and sweet almond.  I add PS80 as am emulsifier.


----------



## Misschief (Sep 15, 2018)

My bath bombs use sea salt rather than epsom.

Incidentally, Susan of Swift Crafty Monkey commented on a FB page that she only uses oils in her bath bombs, no other liquid as a binder.


----------



## JustAMommie (Sep 16, 2018)

Do you guys get bath bombs that float using the coconut oil?  I am using  pretty much this exact recipe only I'm doing all coconut oil less the epsom salts and mine are not floating.  It's annoying because they were floating.  Wondering if I should try as suggested above and drop the oils as well.


----------



## Dahila (Sep 16, 2018)

epsom salts will make sinkers,  mine float I use light oil mostly Apricot Kernel Oil,  a tiny bit of slsa and few sprays of 50/50 witch hazel/Rubbing alcohol.   All are floaters.  I think a lot depends how you pack them


----------



## Livx (Sep 16, 2018)

Yes, I have but just use fragrance to bind these days. Also depends on the citric acid I’m using. Powder citric definitely no oils but 5ml with fine if needed. Doesn’t need to be that wet sand texture.   Dropped my oils because they used to crumble and get warty after a few days. Depends on your fragrance load. If you use about 2 to 2.5 % fragrance load  no need for oils.


----------



## Dahila (Sep 16, 2018)

Misschief said:


> My bath bombs use sea salt rather than epsom.
> 
> Incidentally, Susan of Swift Crafty Monkey commented on a FB page that she only uses oils in her bath bombs, no other liquid as a binder.


I tried but they are hard for few days then become very soft they fell apart while packaged ,  So not , I need a bit of water in mine


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 16, 2018)

I use Epsom salts in mine and they float.  May depend on how much you use.   Mine are hard enough to drop without breaking most times.  I let them dry 12 or so hours then put them in a warmed oven shut off.  Once cooled I shrink wrap them.


----------



## Dahila (Sep 16, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> I use Epsom salts in mine and they float.  May depend on how much you use.   Mine are hard enough to drop without breaking most times.  I let them dry 12 or so hours then put them in a warmed oven shut off.  Once cooled I shrink wrap them.


mostly mine does not contain Epsom salts but from time to time I make batch with epsom salts and they are not sinkers, they float.  Mine do not sink,  I think it is a lot about powders you use,  
BB for me must give some benefits so I use natrasorb, I use honey, and good oils,  Citric acid and baking soda and FO would not appeal to me,  for that reason.


----------



## Marie Polimeni (Oct 4, 2018)

Hi all,

I am new to the whole bath bomb venture, I have tried a few recipes with citrid acid, baking soda, Epsom salts, coconut oil and corn flour but I have found that the fizzing is great but they are a bit heavy which causes them to sink and dont bubble. I have purchased some cocoa butter, slsa and clay to try a different recipe. Does anyone have a recipe including these ingredients, I'm just not sure on the ratio. 

would be much appreciated xx


----------



## Livx (Oct 4, 2018)

2 cups bicarbonate 1 cup citric acid. 2:1 ratio 

Tablespoon of cocoa butter and slsa per every cup of bicarbonate.

Hope that helps!


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 4, 2018)

Livx said:


> 2 cups bicarbonate 1 cup citric acid. 2:1 ratio
> 
> Tablespoon of cocoa butter and slsa per every cup of bicarbonate.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Who are you responding to?  The last poster gave ingredients they want to use but this didn't help.  This is a basic recipe that doesnt' do much for most folks.


----------



## Misschief (Oct 4, 2018)

Marie Polimeni said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to the whole bath bomb venture, I have tried a few recipes with citrid acid, baking soda, Epsom salts, coconut oil and corn flour but I have found that the fizzing is great but they are a bit heavy which causes them to sink and dont bubble. I have purchased some cocoa butter, slsa and clay to try a different recipe. Does anyone have a recipe including these ingredients, I'm just not sure on the ratio.
> 
> would be much appreciated xx


I tried this recipe yesterday and they came out lovely. 
https://crayonsandcravings.com/bath-bomb-press/

If your bombs are sinking, try packing them a little looser.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 4, 2018)

Marie Polimeni said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to the whole bath bomb venture, I have tried a few recipes with citrid acid, baking soda, Epsom salts, coconut oil and corn flour but I have found that the fizzing is great but they are a bit heavy which causes them to sink and dont bubble. I have purchased some cocoa butter, slsa and clay to try a different recipe. Does anyone have a recipe including these ingredients, I'm just not sure on the ratio.
> 
> would be much appreciated xx


There are quite a few recipes here on the forum.   I've not used corn flour but do add a bit of Kaolin clay, SLSA and PS 80.  Start with your basic recipe and then add a bit of the SLSA and a bit of clay.   Replace the CO with some Cocoa Butter.  I spritz with 91% alcohol if it needs some extra moisture.


----------



## Livx (Oct 4, 2018)

There are more than enough ingredients to make bathbombs. I use this recipe and get floating spinning bathbombs!


----------



## madison (Oct 4, 2018)

Yukoner said:


> Thanks all for the feedback. If you aren't using epsom salts, then what else would you use? Using cocoa butter I've heard of, but it's quite expensive to get locally. I might try the isopropyl route, and reducing the amount of coconut oil and almond oil, see what happens. It does seem like a lot of oil in the recipe..... Everything else about the recipe is perfect though, the balls come out of the molds perfectly and without issue, and the fizz is pretty much perfect.



 I wonder if shea butter is cheaper, it gives very hard bath bombs.  Have you tried using stearic acid, it needs to be tested to adjust the amount also you need to be carful not to burn your hands.



Misschief said:


> I tried this recipe yesterday and they came out lovely.
> https://crayonsandcravings.com/bath-bomb-press/
> 
> If your bombs are sinking, try packing them a little looser.



It looks good recipe to me but the cream of tarter is pricy.


----------

